# M.V. MAIHAR



## johngr1949 (Jul 8, 2008)

I did two trips on the MV Maihar between 1973 and 74 as the second electrician...... is there anyone out there who sailed on her in those days that remembers me..... I remember a few names, but, too many have been lost into the folds of storage in my brain..... there was a second mate called Peter Carter with whom I met two wonderful women in Wilmington, Delaware.... she was a great ship and I had some experiences of a lifetime on her


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

It's good to see a Brocklebank name again. I came ashore from Brocks in 1961 but recall being in Calcutta in 1956 on SS Mahanada when the gracious and previous SS Maihar entered Kidderpore. The crew of that elderly tropical lady had a reputation for being a bit wild. It was certainly a great party we had when the Maihar crowd, lugging crates of Tennents, invaded Mahanada.


----------



## johngr1949 (Jul 8, 2008)

Harry .... my first ship deep sea was on the Maihar... she set a high standard to follow... her automation allowed her to be a very sociable ship as all the engineers were on day work..... I did two trips into Calcutta on her and recall sitting in the Hooghly off garden reach and of how humbling the life there was.... we were young then and drank to excess more so in calcutta as we were told to avoid drinking the water... this was our excuse to drink more


----------



## MTraynor (May 15, 2020)

Hello Gents,
I sailed on Maihar as Mate between March and September 1975. Master was Sam Baxter. She had been let run down a bit by the time I got on her, with hydraulic leaks from the tween deck hatch machinery and unreliable hatch covers the bane of my life. All the cargo gear was under maintained, and she needed a lot of rejuvenation on deck. Being an Aussie, I had no problems increasing the crews overtime to get some work done, and I upset the Marine Super by painting the two anchors Brocklebank blue to match the hull stripe. I thought she looked quite smart when we hit the English coast. However after an incident in Madras where a pipe slipped from a sling during discharge and punching a hole in the tank top of No3 hold resulting in flooding from fuel oil, I had had enough and asked to be relieved, returning to Australia. But I have fond memories of my 3 years with the "poms" at Cunard Brocklebank.


----------



## johngr1949 (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting account of the state the Maihar was in and the troubles you had..... I think it all started when Cunard Brocklebank changed their crewing philosophy. When I was on her they had three crews of "regulars" rotating between the two sister ships Maihar and Masud, doing this gave a greater chance for work being done was done properly as if it wasn't it would come back to bight you in the ass at a later date and you'd be held accountable by the other crew.... crewing abandoned the system and started just assigning people, a warm body in some cases, who didn't care about what they did as they knew they wouldn't come back and have to fix their problems and screw-ups.... that and the reduction of maintenance budgets to match the general decline of the Cunard brand contributed to the ships decline. Sorry you had such a rough time.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I did two trips on SS Maihar as 4th eng. off joined her at Glasgow in May 23 1957voyage 94 when she was completing a more or less rebuilt, 4 new boilers, pumps, engine out and rebuilt, new accommodation etce etc and piece de resistance a proper built in swimming pool aft of the funnel. Capt "crikey" Morris CH Eng Russell Gordon, 2nd Jack Evans 5th Bob Stoddard 1RO Cliff Watson, 2nd RO Rom McMurtrie, CH Std. Jim Sunners, same crowd next trip except Jack Evans was Ch. Eng. Finally paid off 2 Dec 1957. Great ship




  








Maihar my painting.




__
japottinger


__
May 19, 2020


__
4



My favourite ship, did two trips as 4th Eng. Off, ran like sewing machine.






See my painting of her att. Oops can't get it to work


----------



## keithwigglesworth (Dec 15, 2021)

johngr1949 said:


> I did two trips on the MV Maihar between 1973 and 74 as the second electrician...... is there anyone out there who sailed on her in those days that remembers me..... I remember a few names, but, too many have been lost into the folds of storage in my brain..... there was a second mate called Peter Carter with whom I met two wonderful women in Wilmington, Delaware.... she was a great ship and I had some experiences of a lifetime on her


Bit of an old thread now but just caught my attention. I cut my teeth on sister ship mv Mahsud Jan-June 1976, joined the ship as "1st Electrician" in Wilmington and signed off in Housten - my first forray into the USA and despite the arrogance of youth I still found lots of things worth remembering - closing night of "Your Fathers Mustache" in New York, strange long-standing relationship with mother, daughter and family in ??? which I never really got my head around. Gallons of fresh milk off the docks, 5 and 10 cent cigars, women ripping their tops off in bars, etc, etc. Kiwi 2nd engineer Terry "Biscuit" for some reason - mean bastard - broke the jaw of 3rd engineer Andy Meikle in Calcutta - and didn't get sent home !?? Whacky Baccy in Calcutta gave the old film nights and extra buzz for the rest of the trip - trip to some infamous bar in Calcutta to pickup lovely ladies from Nepal who were in town to 'earn' their dowries before returning home to marry - my first bloody trip as a married man so all I could do was observe my 2nd leckie Bob Yarlett filling his uncouth scouser boots haha. Jimmy Tipton was 4th engineer - tough little red head - officers bar was run by muslim crew member - he used to close at 10:00 and we would lift the pin outa the lock and carry on until 'late'.
Anyhow, onto the Maihair - joined her in Houston July '76 as the electrical "Mr fixit" to assist the two leckies aboard ( Chief leckie and my old second Bob Yarlett ) - can't recall what the issue was but we got it 'sorted' anyhow. Must say I don't recall either of these two vessels being in a "bad shape" but I of course am only looking at it from and engineering / electrical perspective.
Had great times in Bourbon Street, New Orleans, Wilmington and a few other ports then onto Baton Rouge where we loaded grain ( American food aid ) for Callao and Lima in Peru. It was here I found I was allergic to grain and I signed off / flew home from Lima a pretty crook cooky - no breathy, wheeze, wheeze - happy daze )


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

keithwigglesworth said:


> Bit of an old thread now but just caught my attention. I cut my teeth on sister ship mv Mahsud Jan-June 1976, joined the ship as "1st Electrician" in Wilmington and signed off in Housten - my first forray into the USA and despite the arrogance of youth I still found lots of things worth remembering - closing night of "Your Fathers Mustache" in New York, strange long-standing relationship with mother, daughter and family in ??? which I never really got my head around. Gallons of fresh milk off the docks, 5 and 10 cent cigars, women ripping their tops off in bars, etc, etc. Kiwi 2nd engineer Terry "Biscuit" for some reason - mean bastard - broke the jaw of 3rd engineer Andy Meikle in Calcutta - and didn't get sent home !?? Whacky Baccy in Calcutta gave the old film nights and extra buzz for the rest of the trip - trip to some infamous bar in Calcutta to pickup lovely ladies from Nepal who were in town to 'earn' their dowries before returning home to marry - my first bloody trip as a married man so all I could do was observe my 2nd leckie Bob Yarlett filling his uncouth scouser boots haha. Jimmy Tipton was 4th engineer - tough little red head - officers bar was run by muslim crew member - he used to close at 10:00 and we would lift the pin outa the lock and carry on until 'late'.
> Anyhow, onto the Maihair - joined her in Houston July '76 as the electrical "Mr fixit" to assist the two leckies aboard ( Chief leckie and my old second Bob Yarlett ) - can't recall what the issue was but we got it 'sorted' anyhow. Must say I don't recall either of these two vessels being in a "bad shape" but I of course am only looking at it from and engineering / electrical perspective.
> Had great times in Bourbon Street, New Orleans, Wilmington and a few other ports then onto Baton Rouge where we loaded grain ( American food aid ) for Callao and Lima in Peru. It was here I found I was allergic to grain and I signed off / flew home from Lima a pretty crook cooky - no breathy, wheeze, wheeze - happy daze )


Only elec I knew was a chap called Peter corry big guy born in London but lived in Hull he was my best man on markhor in 1977 wonder if he's still around hope so at least 😉


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Only elec I knew was a chap called Peter corry big guy born in London but lived in Hull he was my best man on markhor in 1977 wonder if he's still around hope so at least 😉


Tony I sailed with Pete on the m.t. luminetta on yarpie coast late eighties,he was still alive and kicking but seen him a few times like death warmed up,he liked a vodka or two but always there when needed.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Tony I sailed with Pete on the m.t. luminetta on yarpie coast late eighties,he was still alive and kicking but seen him a few times like death warmed up,he liked a vodka or two but always there when needed.


Hi taffe yes I sailed with Pete on the Brock's ships markhor and mahout as I said he was my best man when I got married in 77 on the markhor in smiths Dock North shields always said he was the worst best man ever he was married to a girl from Hull Sheila she used to work in the seamans mission in Hull but he used to take her on the odd trip now and again hope he's still kicking he was a jem of a guy regards tony


----------

